# The Narrows - Bribie Passage Sunday 26th August



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Helping Friends move house Saturday, and kicking on at their place saturday night will mean I won't be able to fish until Sunday lunchtime...damnit! 
The tide will be pretty low, maybe just one the start of the run in. Hopefully not raining.....really enjoying the rain now though. 
Anyone interested in joining me? I think there's a few guys hitting the ocean side early, so if you're one of them and fanatical.......well, aren't we all? hehe
Time of day doesn't seem to matter too much when chasing flatties, so you can sleep in.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmmm

Might think about it, that drive back home down the highway is hell.

I will see what turns up.

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

mate if the weather looks a bit hairy sunday for bribie ill join you for sure, I gotta get my fix somehow. If the weather is ok i might see you there anyway after a session on bribie :lol: :lol: just cant help myself

Lee


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, the highway.....a bit of a pain...but if you're local like me....you know to take the Donnybrook turnoff and cut back over the highway, go through Caboolture, Morayfield, and get back on the highway at Burpengary........Miss all the crap traffic.
Something to always keep in mind when coming back from the sunshine coast.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll say it, 

If the fishing is $hit up there we'll know why. :lol:

Seriously though that spillage is a long way from the narrows.

I saw on the BOM site today that Coochin creek had some minor flodding so there might be a better bite up there after all this rain.

Would love to put in the Sunday morning, we see if I can get a leave pass. 

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

the spill would have to be around caloundra or bribie end so in the middle at the narrows should be fine

Lee


----------

